# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Aria & Pasta

## MI CORAZON

Po ne nje vend i bie une, e dini ju.  :perqeshje: 

Tani e dime, qe eshte kollaj ne youtube, por s'kemi kohe enough ne kete jete, per te browse cdo gje. Keshtu qe kur na i servirin te gatshme, eshte pak me e lehte dhe na kursen mjaft kohe. 
Pra, sillni receta gatimi (video), menyren e pergatitjes se tyre live nga kuzhiniere te degjuar, celebrities ose nga shows, qe te kene edhe qellim informimi edhe  argetimi, si ne rastin e baritonit rus.

----------


## Diella1

Jamie Oliver - Perfect Steak 




All in One Sponge Cake - Delia Smith

----------


## MI CORAZON

Thanks Diella. Para disa vitesh i ndiqja rregullisht serialet e Jamiet. Mire qe eshte shume i shkathet dhe i talentuar, por ka edhe ate "lisp" , qe e ben  shume cute.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

cora do une po mos te mesova te hapesh pet ty nuk mundem
mjell te bute ,mjell te forte,vaj,ulluth,kripe..shiko sa shpejt hapen..
He na bej nje lakror se ska lakrori me pete te hapur nuk krahasohet me pete te gatcme :shkelje syri:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlqFc...eature=related
> cora do une po mos te mesova te hapesh pet ty nuk mundem
> mjell te bute ,mjell te forte,vaj,ulluth,kripe..shiko sa shpejt hapen..
> He na bej nje lakror se ska lakrori me pete te hapur nuk krahasohet me pete te gatcme


Faleminderit Helena. Video eshte shume e qarte per tu kuptuar. Por nje gje nuk perputhet me kushtet e vendit ku jetoj une. Ne video, tavolina eshte shume e ulet, pra e manovrueshme. Ketu tek ne as nuk shiten tavolina kaq te uleta. Ketu , tavolina, krevate, lavamane i bejne nga 1.5 metra, te larte.
U pa puna, do e bej byrekun tek kofn'ja e makines.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlqFc...eature=related
> cora do une po mos te mesova te hapesh pet ty nuk mundem
> mjell te bute ,mjell te forte,vaj,ulluth,kripe..shiko sa shpejt hapen..
> He na bej nje lakror se ska lakrori me pete te hapur nuk krahasohet me pete te gatcme


Perdor uthull?  Se kisha degjuar ndonjehere. 
Normal qe petet e bera vet jane me te mira. Keto te gatshmet ketu jane si pete bakllavaje, te keputen ne dore aq te holla jane. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Behen pak me kercke petet mia nese do provoji

----------


## MI CORAZON

opsss...e paskan perjashtuar Helenen. Cudi, se ajo ishte gje e urte. Nejse!

A keni gatuar ndonje gje te vecante sot? 
Une bera edhe 'jalapeno poppers'. Por kjo e videos paska kursyer bacon-in. Une i mbeshtolla mire e mire me to, se helbete dimer.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ndersa po kerkoja receta gatimi nga Paula Deen , ndonje embelsire ose amareta , per te ngrene gjate grammys sonte, ndalova tek kjo video.  :buzeqeshje: 




I just love her!

----------


## MI CORAZON

Churros jane perafersisht si tullumbat ne Shqiperi. Mbase jo procesi i gatimit, por shija eshte pothuajse e njejte. I mungon sherbeti, por ate mund t'ia shtosh vete. 




 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

> *Churros* jane perafersisht si tullumbat ne Shqiperi.


Emrin e paskan pak demotivues po faleminderit gjithsesi.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Shih,kush flet per demotivim. Ky, qe han 'melcia njerezish me fava beans dhe chianti'.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

He mee se pervec Lecter-it ka qene batute edhe te dumb & dumber kjo...

----------


## MI CORAZON

Te kendosh gjate gatimit eshte kenaqesi edhe per kuzhinieret edhe per ata qe presin te hane.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

> opsss...e paskan perjashtuar Helenen. Cudi, se ajo ishte gje e urte. Nejse!
> 
> A keni gatuar ndonje gje te vecante sot? 
> Une bera edhe 'jalapeno poppers'. Por kjo e videos paska kursyer bacon-in. Une i mbeshtolla mire e mire me to, se helbete dimer.


Hah une i kam shume qejf keto! Por ke te drejte, kjo i paska bere me shume djathte e pak mish. Me gjithe ate djathe i bie te hash nje nga ato e mos hash më per nje jave, derisa te harxhosh kalorite e djathit. Ne fakt me shume akoma me pelqejne ato si poppers qe jane turshi. Kane djathe te bardhe te forte dhe proshute brenda dhe jane te vogla rrumbullake. 

Ate dite per ndjeshjen kishim poppers midis te tjerash, por une nuk gatova gje, duke qene se kish shume njerez dhe s'doja te humbisja nga rremuja duke pergatitur ne kuzhine.

Tek tema ndalova sepse dje per darke isha duke gatuar capellini/angel hair pasta me salce domatesh/spinaqi/borziloku/hurdhre dhe cuditerisht isha ne humor. Gjithe kohes kendoja edhe pse zakonisht ne ate orar jam e urritur dhe rralle gatuaj. Me sa vura re i sjell dhe te tjeret ne humor keshtu. Del s'del e mire darka, rendesia vihet tek atmosfera.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Besoj se shumica prej nesh i kane qejf croissant-et, ose crescent rolls. T'i blesh te gatshme eshte menyra me e thjeshte, por kur i blen te gatshme mbushja brenda nuk vjen sipas shijes tende, keshtu qe une  preferoj ti bej vete. Jo tamam vete (lol), qe nga brumi, por i marr gjysem te gatshme. 
Pra blej Crescent Roll Dough e nxjerr nga kutia, zakonisht vijne 8 cope brenda ne kuti. Lyej me gjalpe nje tepsi dhe shtrij keto trekendeshat. Per mbushje mund t'i vesh djathe te bardhe , recel  :ngerdheshje: , chokollate, copa pule, proshute, kremvice, pra i mbush sipas deshires. I mbledh sikur "dredh cigaret" , pastaj i fut ne furren e nxehur ne 375F dhe i pjek per 13-14 minuta. mendoj se eshte mengjes mjaft i shpejte dhe "i paster". Dmth s'ke per te lare ene pervec taves ( e cila eshte optional). :P

Edhe nje opsion tjeter qe mu kujtua. Po te duash nuk i ndan ne trekendesha, sepse e ke ate opsion, por e mban brumin ne forme katerkendori. E mbush po te duash me kimë me mish te grire, qe mund te te kete mbetur nga ndonje gatim i meparshem, ose e ke pergatitur kinse per to. Pastaj i ve nje shtrese tjeter brumi siper duke i bashkuar mire anet, qe te mos dale mbushja dhe i pjek ne po te njejten temperature.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Meqenese doja te ndaja me ju nje nga faqet e preferuara ne internet e s'dija ku ta vendosja , po ia bashkangjis kesaj teme. Ketu mund te gjeni idera nga me te bukurat e me te thjeshtat ne kushtet e shtepise ,per te kaluar kohen e lire. Gjithashtu do gjeni receta per gatime mjaft te shijshme. 
(www.pinterest.com)

 :Lulja3:

----------


## MI CORAZON

*Cinco de Mayo*  ( 5 Maji )  

 "Cinco de Mayo" , përkujton fitoren e milicisë meksikane mbi ushtrinë franceze në betejën e Puebla në 1862. Edhe pse eshte nje feste popullore s'duhet te ngaterrohet me Diten e Pavaresise se Meksikes e cila  eshte ne 16 shtator.   :shkelje syri: 





Drink responsibly and just have fun tonight!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Sa per te qesh me erdhi kur pyeti nje kolege,"Mos eshte gje feste fetare 5 Maji? Lol, Habitem qe se dine se ketu  ka dhe  shume latine.

----------


## PINK

> *Cinco de Mayo*  ( 5 Maji )  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drink responsibly and just have fun tonight!


se kane meksikanet  feste e do pime e do bejme qef sot?  :Mos: 

btw, kam pi nja 3 gota vere. Jam nje cik si n'qef.

----------

